# &quot;All That The Rain Promises&quot;....LIAR!!!



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Well 2013 is a bust for me finding hens...  
I found not a single trace of a hen or where one was harvested! I focused my search on one area and that was a mistake. Down by Ironton Mo. Hopefully that means a bumper crop next season. I did find a lot of oyster's this year at my oyster spot. One positive I guess..lol


----------

